# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  مرافعه كتابيه من الزمن الجميل

## محمد محيى الدين

*مرافعه كتابيه  من الزمن الجميل* *مرافعة من مرافعات
أساتذة الزمن الجميل 
الأخوة الكرام أعضاء المنتدى أقدم لكم اليوم مرافعة من أجمل ما قرئتوهيا مرافعة للأستاذ إبراهيم بك الهلباوي أول نقيب للمحامين في مصر وقد ترافع بهافي قضية أل محفوظ باشا في أسيوط سنة 1930 والذي اتهم فيها محفوظ باشا وأهلهبالتزوير في أوراق رسمية وقد نشرت هذه المرافعة لأول مرة في جريدة الوادي عدد 19مارس سنة 1931 ثم أعيد نشرها ضمن مذكرات الأستاذ الهلباوي نفسه وأنا الآن أتشرف بأن أكون أول من ينشرها على النت وأن شاء الله يكون ذلك النشر بداية سنة حميدة للزملاءأن ينشروا كل ما يجدوه رائعا من مرافعات أساتذة الزمن الجميل والآن أترككم مع المرافعة . اتهمتنا النيابة بتزوير الاستمارات وتركت المستأجرينالذين وقعوا بأختامهم وصرفت لهم الأموال جميعها باعترافها ،وكان هذا العمل طبيعيافالاستمارة عريضة طلب سلفه وليس في العريضة تزوير ولا في الضمانة المزيلة بها وإنماالخلاف بيننا وبين الاتهام يدور حول إقرار العمدة والمشايخ والصراف الذي جاء فينهاية العريضة أو الاستمارة.* 

*يقول رئيس النيابة أن الإقرارمخالف للواقع، فما هو هذا الواقع الذي خالفناه؟في الاستمارات كلها فييناير فبراير وأوائل مارس أي قبل زراعة القطن والمستأجرون فيها استلفوا على زراعةالقطن فهل كان هناك شيء واقع كتبنا غيره؟كل ما كان هو عرفهم أنهم يزرعون قطنا عندما يجيء ميعاد زرع القطن والحكومة عندما أقرضت في ينايرتعلم طبعا أن القطن يزرع في مارس وأبريل فهي تفهم عندما تقرض أن كل ما في الاستمارةهو وعد؟هو عزيمة بأن هؤلاء الناس سيزرعون قطن إن شاءالله.* 
*وإذن إذا كان للنيابة أن تنقب على النوايا فلتبحث على نية التزوير فيأيام الإقراض إنما تلك النية على الواقع الذي كان الذي تعاقدت الحكومة مع المقرضينفيه إبانه وملابساته ولن يكون إلا عزيمة ونية وحيازة معنوية وردت عليها الإقراراتوليس مقدم في هذا ما جاهدت فيه النيابة من آن بعض المستأجرين موظفين في المجلسالقروي أو كناسون أو خفراء فليس للزارع عندنا كادر ككادر الموظفين بل ولم يسن قانونيحرم عليهم ألجمع بين الوظائف والزراعة كذلك القانون الذي سن لنا نحن المحامين أوالقضاة.* 
*الحكومة بقانوني 53 و 54 من سنة 1929 تقدمت كالأم الرءوم إلى رعاياهاالمكلومين تهون عليهم وكانت من شروطها على المقترضين أن تؤجل دفع ألسلفه شهور بعدصرف السماد والبذور إليهم.*
*أفليس في هذا مصداق لما ذهبت أليه من أنها كانت تسلفإليهم البذور والسماد حتى إذا قاموا بالزرع في بحر الشهور الثلاثة الميعاد المعروفعندئذ تعطيهم باقي ألسلفه الحقيقية لقد كان هذا هو القانون ،وكان هذا شرط الإقراضولكن الحكومة البارة رأت أن تعمل للفلاح ما أجلت فأعطته ألسلفه كلها في أيامالاستمارات بسطت يدها للزراع وشجعت بكل وسيلة على النحو الذي بسطناه ولم تكن صفةالاستئجار أو حيازة أرض على سبيل الإيجار صفة جوهرية في الاستمارات أو بعقد الملكيةوإلا ليطلب المشرع عند تقديم الاستمارة أن يشفعها صاحبها بعقد الإيجار الذي يثبتأنه مستأجر أو مالك وما كان أسهل ذلك على المشرع وعلي المستأجرين بل لكان طلب أيضاإلى المشايخ أو إلى العمد يخففوا هذه الصفة عند شهادتهم عليها باللجوء إلى مستنداتأو أوراق أو على الأقل بالاطلاع على عقد الإيجار أو عقد التمليك وهاهي الموادالإضافية في تعليمات المالية تخلو من أي تلميح إلى مثل ذلك ولن تكون تلك الإقراراتهي السبيل لتحقيق تلك الصفة حتى يمكن أن يقال أنها مشورة من عدمه.*
*ولتكونالإقرارات حجة على إنسان هل ألإيجاره تثبت بشهادة الشهود أي بالإقرارات وإذا مادامت لا تثبت بشهادة الشهود فهل يعاقب الشهود لو قرروا كذبا وجود عقد إيجار؟أنكم تقضون كل يوم في محكمة النقض وهنا بأنه لا يتصورالتزوير إلا فيما يمكن أن يكون حجة يترتب عليها حقا وفي الإيجار لا حجة إلا بعقدفلا تزوير فيما سواه تقضون أيضا ومنذ شهرين فقط بأن كذب الشهود في تحديد السنالوارد في عقد الزواج لا تنهض به دعوى التزوير وجاء في كلام محكمة النقض أن السنليس إثباتها بما يقوله الشهود إنما دليلها الطبيب أو شهادة الميلاد فلما يمنعالعمدة المستأنف والشيخ المستأنف من آن يشهد على نفسه. لأن القانون يسهل على الناس ولا يفكر في أن يقدم المنتفعينبه أسرابا وآحادا إلى محكمة الجناياتإقرارات المرءعن نفسه يفترض فيها المشرع والشراح وأنتم في قضائكم إنه يتوخى صالحه غالبا ،وهيلذلك دائما محل مراجعة ولكن هذا القانون لا يرتاب فيها بل يقول لمصطفى بك رشوانولكل عمدة: ( سعادتك تضمن سعادتك ) فإذا عاب أحد على العمد والمشايخ شيئا فلتعاقبهملجنة الشياخات لا بطش النائب العام. كيف غفل حضرة رئيس النيابة عن هذه النقطة وهيأنه هذه الاستمارات لا تلزم أحدا شيئا ولا تضر الحكومة بشيء ما دامت لها اليدالعليا وما دامت الاستمارات عرائض وما دام كل ما على الحكومة هو جواز أن تقبل تلكالعرائض أو أن تضرب بها عرض الحائط ،وما دامت لا تؤكد حقا على الحكومة ؟أرأيتمحضراتكم إلى عرائض التزكية عندما يوزع الملك الصدقات على الفقراء فيجيء غني بشهادةشيخ الحارة بأنه مستحق ويصيبوا منها خيرا.* 
*أرئيتم إلى العمدة عندما يسأل عنمتهم فيجيب بأنه ليس بيده وهو بين يديه فرأيتم إلى الشيخ وهو يشهد بأن نفر القرعةفقيه معافى ويتضح كذبه ،بل فرأيتم إلى العمدة وهو يزكي شرير أو مجرم ما بشهادة حسنسلوك هل يقدم من هؤلاء أحد بصفة شهود زور .* 
*ألا فليقل لنا عبد السلام بك رئيسالنيابة ما هذه أل these الجديدة التي يطلع علينا بها.* 
*لقد سودت النيابة ألفوثلاثمائة صحيفة وشغلت اليوم وأمس أربع ساعات ولكنها لم تحدثنا عن الضرر الذي أحاقبالحكومة من جراء هذه الأوراق وذلك الضرر الذي لم تشتم له رائحة في هذا الدوسيهالضخم.* 
*قرر القانون رقم 53 سنة 1929 أربعة ملايين للتسليف وما يجيء من ضريبةالقطن، فهل نفذ هذا المبلغ أو نصفه أو ثلثه؟كلا هل نحن لم ندفع للحكومة ماعلينا؟كلا يعترف حضرة النائب بأننا سددنا كل المستحق ودفعنا الفايظ 5 % أيضافركن الضرر غير موجودة والجريمة إذا غير قائمه. بالأمس سمعت وكيل مصلحة الأموالالمقررة ومفتش المالية صاحب هذا الاكتشاف الخطير يقولان أن السلفيات صرف معظمهاإتكالا على سمعة محفوظ باشا ،وسمعتم أن أسيوط قد اقترضت 300000 جنيه وسمعت منهماأسماء الباشاوات والبكوات الذين نحو هذا المنحى وبالأمس واليوم دوت القاعة بزئيرنيابة أسيوط من هذه المنصة؟فهل لنا أن نسائلها عن ما صنعت وباقي مقترضينمديرية أسيوط الذين تسهر على قروضهم حبس محفوظ باشا وأخوه من غير داع, وذات يوم ظلالمحقق معهما من الساعة العاشرة صباحا إلى منتصف الليل , جئ بهم من السجن وردواإليه مرات ومرات على مرأى ومشهد من المارة عشرات ومئات فلما جعل التحقيق معهم سرياولماذا ؟ بل لماذا يمنع المحامون ورجال القانون من حضوره أو الاتصال به , لماذاأراد النائب إلا تقع عين القانون على ما يفعله ,وأخيرا قام سعادته بعملية التفتيشوهنا اسمعوا ياحضرات المستشارين : لقد صبرنا طويلا لنشكوا أليكمأخيرا.....ولتعلموا حضراتكم أنني أنا الذي أشكوولو راجعت محفوظ باشا لتعالى عن أن يبعث هذه الشكاية!*
*بالأمس عندما سألتموه عنرجال آخرين اقترضوا على هذه الطريقة أفلم تسمعوا صوتههادئ مترفعا يقول أنا لا أعرففاسألوا غيري. . ! ! يقول حضرة النائب فيمحضره أنه قسم قواته فرقا وقام هو على رأس فيلق من أربعة وكلاء نيابة واثنين كتبةوضابط ومأمور وهجانه وخيالة وأرسل فيلق آخر من وكيلين وكتاب وسواهم وعندما تبحث عنما يفتش. . وسبب التفتيش نجد العجب إنه كانت يبحث ياحضرات المستشارين أدلة نفيللمتهمين قالوا ليس لدينا عقود تثبت كلامنا فقام بذلك التفتيش ليتحقق فعلا من أنهمليس معهم هذه العقود؟ما هذه العجائب لقد تطرب إذتجدهم عجزوا عن إثبات دفاعهم لأن ذلك إثبات لإتهامك ففيما تقوم بذلك التفتيشوبهؤلاء الرجال وفي غسق الليل يا حضرات المستشارين: زحفت القوة قبل أن يهيف الليلحتى يشهد الناس حصارهم الدار وبقوا فيها إلى منتصف الليل.* 
*يقتحمون غرفاتهاوشرفاتها ولا يرعون حرمة للبنين الصغار فيها ولا للسيدات. رباه أنت الذي تعلم السرائر ومشاعر الإنسان فأنت العليم بما شاع من الرعبفي قلوب تلك الأسرة في تلك الليلة الهائلة. . . . يوم النيابة أو يومالقيامة. خرجوا من التفتيش دون ورقة الواحدة تثمرالدعوة وإلا فليقولوا ويبلغونا فيما جاءهم به هذا التفتيش. . . بل ما الذي أفادهمتفتيش منزل رشوان باشا بالزمالك و هو ليس متهما ولا أوراق لديه باعترافهم. فيما كلهذا؟أليس للفضيحة وللتشهير ولإعلان الدنيا بأن عائلةمحفوظ باشا مثير الثورة في أرجاء الإمبراطورية الإنجليزية في أسيوط قد عزب وأرعبولكن تلك السلطة مع الأسف أن تعدل أنها كانت أهون وأحفف للحرمات تحت سيف الأحكامالعسكرية من النيابة وقع هذا في البلد كما هو معروف تحت ظلال الدستور. ألا فلتشهدوا عمل المصري في أخيه المصري. . . . أما عن التهمة الثانية فنحن لم نقبض شيئا منالخزينة ولا نحن قدمنا الاستمارات حتى تكون استعملناها.* 
*وعن التهمة الثالثة: نحن لم ندخل مال الدولة في ذمتنا. بل نحن اقترضنا.*
*وبواسطة غيرنا دون علاقةبالحكومة وعلى نية الرد.* 
*ورددنا فعلا فلا عقاب كما قضيتم مرارا أما تهمةالتزوير في محاضر الحجز.*
*فما علاقتنا بتلك الأوراق وهل هناك دليل واحد من أدلةالاشتراك في مرورها قدمها حضرة النائب حتى يجوز مناقشته فيما يقول؟*
*( بل أنها فوق ذلك باطلة ).* 
*أولا: لأنه حررت قبل استحقاق الدين ولا يستطيع دائن أكثر ينفذ على مدينه قبلالاستحقاق وليس الصراف أكبر سلطة من المحضر وهذا لا يستطيع توقيع الحجز قبلالاستحقاق.*
*قدم النائب خطابا من المالية للصراف ليحجز فهل يجوز للدائن أن يقدمحجة لاستحقاق الدين من عمله هو؟نحن لا نطيل في هذهالمهاترة.* 
*ثانيا: ليس في المحاضر بيان لحدود الأطيانالمحجوز على ثمارها مع أن الأورنيك المطبوع للصراف به عشرة سطور لتحريره بتلكالبيانات فهل هناك بطلان فوق ذلك البطلان أنها محاضر باطلة بطلانا مطلقا فلا قيمةلها ولا عقاب على التزوير فيها.* 
*ياحضرات المستشارين: إننيأطلب براءة هؤلاء المتهمين باسم القانون ورفقا بأنصار الحكومة فلأن قضيتم اليومبالعقاب فيا ويل الحكومة ويا ويل لأنصارها غدا.رئيس الجلسة: نحن لا نراعي مصالح ولذلك جعلنا غير قابلين للعزل. هلباويبك: ليت النيابة كانت أيضا غير قابلة للعزل.* 
*انتهى تعليق لابد منه اختتم الهلباوي مرافعتهبأمنيته بأن تكون للنيابة نفس حصانة القضاء ضد العزل ولم تتحقق هذه الأمنية إلا عام 1984 عندما صدر القانون 35 لسنة 1984 ناصا لأول مرة منذ إنشاء النيابة العامة عام 1883 أي بعد 101 سنة من إنشائها نص على حصانة أعضاء النيابة العامة وإنهم يعاملوابنفس معاملة رجال القضاء بكافة ضماناتهم والحماية الممنوحة لهم*

----------


## اشرف مشرف المحامي

الأخ الكريم نقلت كل شئ الا اسمي ككاتب لهذا الموضوع
http://www.ashrfmshrf.com/wp/?p=6

----------

